
Show HN: I built a tax calculator with JavaScript - ryananime
https://www.taxmygig.com/
======
itake
Does this factor in all of the costs you can expense as a freelancer? Like
your office, electronics, marketing, etc. As a freelancer, I have never paid
the "full" tax because of the deductions.

~~~
ryananime
The calculator assumes that you already know your net income if you're used to
calculating taxes.

If you're new, it's likely that you'll speak to a pro about what you can
deduct.

The calculator is geared towards providing a fast way to calculate taxable
income.

